
Stanford Seminar – The Rust Programming Language - da02
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5vzLKg7y-k
======
steveklabnik
Needs a 2015 in the title. An oldie but goodie!

~~~
da02
Sorry about that. My fault. But, you're right. One year's difference is very
meaningful... especially in Rust.

(Note to self: Wow! THE STEVE KLABNIK corrected me.)

~~~
steveklabnik
I think "corrected" is quite strong :)

